# What alternatives sell well in coffee shops



## Mr Alan (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi everyone i was wondering what alternatives sell well in coffee shops. i have seen some coffee shops trying to sell art and honey and jams etc but i was wondering what are the most funky things you have seen

thanks


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Good chocolate, retail bags of coffee, jams etc if they are really good and the ones you use, the tea you use.... from my experience not much else sells well unless you have clientelle who are hungry for coffee knowledge (so depends on how specialty your place is). Art rarely ever sells but there's nothing stopping you from changing whats on your walls every few months.


----------

